# Winter Gear Site for East



## ednaout (Jun 3, 2005)

Anyone know of any good winter gear swap sites for over here in the East?????
I'm looking for a used Snow Board...

I appreciate any suggestions!

Beth
Post back here or at my yahoo account:
[email protected]


----------

